#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Do you check your cholesterol levels?

## nidhogg

I am a big, big fan of the food threads on the board, both the meal orientated (breakfast thread, dinner thread) as well as the dining out threads.

And, man - do some of you eat well.  Like really, really well.  Most of which I can only dream of, as my diet is severely curtailed on docs orders.

So, my recent cholesterol check gave the following:
Cholesterol 121 mg.dl
Triglyceride 149 mg/dl
HDL-CHOL 44mg/dl
LDL-calculated 47.2 mg/dl

all of which makes me pretty good to trot although one or two figures remain to be improved.  Docs assessment was "excellent".

So, all my suffering has somewhat paid off - how about the rest of you?  Ever been checked, check regularly - or waiting for the chest pains to kick in first?

----------


## Dillinger

Had a few  chest pains,  waiting for the numb left arm before I give up nachos for breakfast :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Ever been checked, check regularly


Started doing annual health checkups after turning 30.

The full whack once a year.

Did it for about 3 years before I couldn't be foked.  :Smile: 

Might do it again when turning 40.

Once a decade sounds about right.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> A few simple tweaks to your diet — along with exercise and other heart-healthy habits — might help you lower your cholesterol.
> 
> Oatmeal, oat bran and high-fiber foods. ...Fish and omega-3 fatty acids. ...Almonds and other nuts. ...Avocados. ...Olive oil. ...Foods with added plant sterols or stanols. ...Whey protein. ...Other changes to your diet


Oatmeal- check
Whey protein- check
Almonds- check
Omega 3 from farmed salmon- check
Fitness- hmmm
Yup i reckon my cholestrol is fine :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

I did until the Dr. told me I needed to lose weight and change my diet and I was like 'are you even actually fucking looking at me you stupid cnut'*


*Not really but I was thinking it

----------


## Neverna

I don't recall ever having my cholesterol levels checked but if they were checked, it was a long time ago and part of a general medical check up.

----------


## cyrille

Twice a year, in January and July.

No problem, but I can't remember the numbers off hand.

It's always better in January, when the cooler weather in the ME means I exercise more.

Just racked up 4 miles jogging, but that won't be possible in June with the hounds of the baanskevilles around.

----------


## raycarey

i get it done with my annual health check up.  the most recent:

total cholesterol 123.74
triglycerides  35.43
HDL  84.30
LDL  34.80

----------


## raycarey

> I don't recall ever having my cholesterol levels checked


make an appointment.....or next time you're in a clinic for any reason, ask them to check the basics.  it could end up saving your life.

----------


## nidhogg

> i get it done with my annual health check up.  the most recent:
> 
> total cholesterol 123.74
> triglycerides  35.43
> HDL  84.30
> LDL  34.80


Damn.  Those are good figures.

----------


## Switch

*Do you check your cholesterol levels?*No. The doc at my hypertension clinic got som path lab wallahs to do it every three months until everything was under control. About a year it took. This was about 4 years ago.

Only just got back to a western diet about a month ago.  :Wink:

----------


## Takeovers

> Started doing annual health checkups after turning 30.
> 
> The full whack once a year.
> 
> Did it for about 3 years before I couldn't be foked. 
> 
> Might do it again when turning 40.
> 
> Once a decade sounds about right.


A checkup about every 2 years is a good idea, really. At least beginning at 40. A friend of mine did not and his diabetes was detected when the damage was already severe. He has thrown away many years of his life not to speak of quality of life.

People who can control their cholesterol through diet are rare. My wife tries but even with a lot of exercise and thoroughly avoiding cholesterol rich food she needs medication to keep it under control. I eat lots of it and my values are perfect, even with overweight.

----------


## kmart

I get a full medical checkup with work, and a life insurance policy I have with my wife. Had a bit of a scare last year when my BP was very high after a boozy weekend. Uric acid off the charts (I am probe to gout), but was back to normal after a few days. Cholesterol levels for me (and the missus) are very good so far. Don't a lot of unhealthy foods, tbh.
There is a history of prostate cancer in both my parent's families, so I get checked twice / year.

----------


## britanicus

Had terrible readings last year from private Hospital in Bkk, went home 3 months later had them all done again, no problems with anything.

----------


## happynz

^ Bugger...that's terrible news.

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Troy

I had mine checked and they weren't good last year. The triglycerides figure was way too high. I had 3 month checks to check they were dropping, got them back under control. Now I think they are way too high again. I'll diet again over the summer to bring them back under control. Heart checks are still good even with high sugar and high triglycerides but sugar level has been under control for several years now.

----------


## kmart

Drinking green tea is supposed to naturally lower cholesterol.  




> Some research indicates that antioxidants found in tea may help lower cholesterol. A meta-analysis from the American Journal of Clinical Nutritionsuggests  that green tea significantly reduces total cholesterol, including LDL  or “bad” cholesterol, in the blood to 2.19 mg/dL. However, green tea  didn’t affect HDL, or “good” cholesterol.


Link: https://www.healthline.com/health/hi...nd-cholesterol

Anyone tried this?

----------


## baldrick

I remember hearing about the credit card sized labs that you could put a few drops of blood on and plug them to your smartphone - where are they

https://www.informationweek.com/it-l...a/d-id/1318995

----------


## bsnub

I get mine checked every year. Levels so far all within range.

----------


## raycarey

> I remember hearing about the credit card sized labs that you could put a few drops of blood on and plug them to your smartphone - where are they


not credit card sized and not plugged into smartphones, but...

----------


## bsnub

> total cholesterol 123.74
> triglycerides 35.43
> HDL 84.30
> LDL 34.80


What do you eat leaves? Jeezus.

----------


## Latindancer

Being vegetarian, my cholesterol is incredibly low. And the doc told me my heart's ejection fraction is that of a young man.

----------


## AntRobertson

Did he also tell you that your mammogram was clear?  :Very Happy:

----------


## misskit

F
Cholesterol, Total
197
100-199 
(mg/dL)
MB

F
Triglycerides
82
0-149 
(mg/dL)
MB

F
HDL Cholesterol
64
>39 
(mg/dL)
MB

F
VLDL Cholesterol Cal
16
5-40 
(mg/dL)
MB

F
LDL Cholesterol Calc
117  H
0-99 
(mg/dL)
MB




My latest lipid panel. The doc upped my statin medication. 

Disappointing because it is up since 6 months ago and I had changed my diet to include less meat and white stuff to fish and veggies.
*


Ray Carey, what do you eat?
*

----------


## Dillinger

This thread is right up there with show us your  daily workout :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> waiting for the chest pains to kick in first?


^Pretty much. I just had a full physical and it was a bit high. I said OK, thanks Doc. I think my next doc visit will be when I croak. I always feel better not going to the doc.

----------


## baldrick

> and white stuff


cocaine ?

----------


## misskit

^ Ha! Gave that white stuff up years ago when I realized it would kill me.

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ Ha! Gave that white stuff up years ago when I realized it would kill me.


My take is you have to be brutal.  I gave up all meat except chicken, upped my fish (yucks) and pay attention to every meal.  Still a ways to go.

----------


## Norton

> Do you check your cholesterol levels?


No...

----------


## Switch

I think we will all die of self imposed stresses. Worrying about LD ejection ratio is real scary.

----------


## Switch

> Being vegetarian, my cholesterol is incredibly low. And the doc told me my heart's ejection fraction is that of a young man.


Did you miss spell ejection? Ejaculate? Or rejection?

What a pity That in real life you are a doddery old wet lettuce.

----------


## Dillinger

This is interesting and makes a lot of sense to me




> [at]
> 
> [at]
> 
> Too little of one type of cholesterol has been linked to memory loss and Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> Scientists studied more than 3,500 civil servants to investigate how levels of HDL or "good" cholesterol were associated with memory. HDL cholesterol can influence the formation of the beta-amyloid "plaques" that are a distinctive feature in the brains of Alzheimer's patients.
> 
> Higher levels of HDL are also believed to protect against damage to blood supply caused by the narrowing of the arteries.
> ...


https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...d-for-you.aspx

----------


## nidhogg

^ fair article, but does not really differentiate between good and bad cholesterol.

My other take is that Alzheimers gets you in your 80s, heart attacks in your 50s and 60s......

----------


## Dillinger

Think its time I gave up smoking again :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> My other take is that Alzheimers gets you in your 80


Umm no. It is destroying my mom she barely turned 70.

----------


## NamPikToot

I eat Oats, Nuts, Fish, 2 Oz of Benecol spread, green leafy veggies daily, get mine done 2x yearly due to having elevated blood pressure and its generally OK. The Doc offered me Statins even though i don't need them and refused them - they seem to be handing them out like sweets on the NHS once you are a certain age; the evidence is mixed.

----------


## Dillinger

I think it's mainly about genetics. Some can tolerate a lot more self abuse than others.

All you can do is try and look after yourself .A good thread  Nid, gonna go on another health kick tomorrow.

----------


## Norton

> I think it's mainly about genetics. Some can tolerate a lot more self abuse than others.
> 
> All you can do is try and look after yourself .A good thread  Nid, gonna go on another health kick tomorrow.


The major factor imho. At 75 I feel fit. Eat what I want when I want. Been smoking for 61 years and like my granddad will probably live to a century. If not, then so be it. We are all gonna croak. Might as well enjoy the time we have be it short or long. 
 :bananaman:

----------


## nidhogg

> Umm no. It is destroying my mom she barely turned 70.


My bad.  An unwarrented generalization.  Its a spectrum of onset, some can be as early as mid 30s.

You have my sincere sympathy, it is an evil disease in my opinion.

----------


## misskit

> We are all gonna croak. Might as well enjoy the time we have be it short or long.


Norton, it’s not the croaking part which scares me. There are things much worse than death. A debilitating stroke or heart disease which leaves one unable to take care of themself is a living nightmare.

----------


## Dillinger

> At 75 I feel fit. Eat what I want when I want. Been smoking for 61 years and like my granddad will probably live to a century. If not, then so be it. We are all gonna croak. Might as well enjoy the time we have be it short or long.


Hmmm. My nan died at 97 and they reckon the first person to live to 150 has already been born

Cheers Norts


 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Norton, it’s not the croaking part which scares me. There are things much worse than death. A debilitating stroke or heart disease which leaves one unable to take care of themself is a living nightmare


Bugger :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> There are things much worse than death


There are indeed. My hope is for a quick end and to never be a burden to anyone.

----------


## Norton

> Cheers Norts


Those peas are healthy. Live long and prosper.  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> Did you miss spell ejection? Ejaculate? Or rejection?
> 
> What a pity That in real life you are a doddery old wet lettuce.


Too bad you are an uneducated clod.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ejection_fraction





> At 75 I feel fit. Eat what I want when I want.  Been smoking for 61 years and like my granddad will probably live to a  century.


Yeah, my dad felt fit at 63 but carked it from a heart attack because he had been a smoker for over 40 years. He rationalised strongly as he was a record-breaking sportsman when younger. His father died only 6 months before him at age 95. And HIS grandfather lived to 100.

----------


## tomcat

> People who can control their cholesterol through diet are rare.





> My other take is that Alzheimers gets you in your 80s, heart attacks in your 50s and 60s......


...grossly inaccurate generalizations...

----------


## Latindancer

> Think its time I gave up smoking again


Indeed....but then, you never have, really.

----------


## nidhogg

> ...grossly inaccurate generalizations...


Really?

Here is a link to the USA data for Alzheimer's distribution by age:

https://www.statista.com/statistics/...oup-in-the-us/

Approximately 81% of Alzheimers patients are aged 75 and above (USA data).

Here is data for heart attacks (USA data):

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...s/syc-20373106

*Age.* Men age 45 or older and women age 55 or older are more likely to have a heart attack than are younger men and women.

So, show where I am "grossly inaccurate" - you can find your own data links, and I will look it over.

Or, if you have nothing of substantive value to add, fuck off back to your pseudo-erudite reviews of fucking shopping mall pizza joints you pretentious fuckwad.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:  ::chitown::

----------


## Switch

Be careful guys. Even though I’m on top of his ignore list, he can still see and comment on my posts, and the  old fishwife is dispensing unqualified advice again.

His reputation for drugs and human anatomy is based on the fact that his dad used to be a pharmacist, and reading Wikipedia. This and his online mims subscription keeps him up to date.LD knows all there is to know about medicine and drugs.

My father was clinically diagnosed with Alzheimer’s in his early sixties. He died at 67 of heart failure. His diet was mainly liquid, but for the last 5 years of his life, he only left the house if mum forgot to lock the doors.

Like my old man, I’m  a smoker and I have always enjoyed a drink. Moving to Asia 10 years ago probably made a big difference, as my body does not enjoy bottled chemical lagers. Had I stayed in the west, drinking 5 or 6 pints of bitter, three times a week, would have got me by now.

Sadly for LD, I’m much smarter and sharper than he’d like to think I am.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Really?
> 
> Here is a link to the USA data for Alzheimer's distribution by age:
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/...oup-in-the-us/
> 
> Approximately 81% of Alzheimers patients are aged 75 and above (USA data).
> 
> Here is data for heart attacks (USA data):
> ...


Agreed. Another one with an over inflated opinion of himself.

----------


## nidhogg

> My father was clinically diagnosed with Alzheimer’s in his early sixties. He died at 67 of heart failure.


My Dad had early onset dementia (probably not Alzheimer's, but Alzheimer's is just one of the age related dementias, although the most common).  As I have posted before, mercifully cancer took him fairly painlessly before the dementia got too bad.  He was still at the stage where he would ask the same question four or five times in a row in the space of ten minutes.  But late stage dementia is horrific, both for the sufferer and the family.  I am fairly sure to go out with a nice, swift heart attack.  I could think of no greater nightmare than to be elderly in Thailand with significant dementia.

----------


## Stumpy

> The major factor imho. At 75 I feel fit. Eat what I want when I want. Been smoking for 61 years and like my granddad will probably live to a century. If not, then so be it. We are all gonna croak. Might as well enjoy the time we have be it short or long.


Exactly Norton.  People become obsessed with health and numbers to the point it makes them sick stressing over it.

We all die so live it how you want.  Being miserable to live longer is silly.  At old age who cares.

----------


## nidhogg

> Exactly Norton.  People become obsessed with health and numbers to the point it makes them sick stressing over it.
> 
> We all die so live it how you want.  Being miserable to live longer is silly.  At old age who cares.


Well, I am 58, so not particularly in "old age".  Even surviving the immediate heart attack I had a 1 in 5 chance of dying within 12 months.  So, for me, personally, those numbers are quite important.  I would like to see my youngest graduate college before popping off this mortal coil.

----------


## tomcat

> Originally Posted by nidhogg 
> My other take is that Alzheimers gets you in your 80s, heart attacks in your 50s and 60s......





> Approximately 81% of Alzheimers patients are aged 75 and above


...you generalized to include the whole population...your data is limited to the ages of Alzheimer patients only...as for heart attack victims: you generalized once again to the whole population...not, as your data suggests, the mere likelihood that older folks are more prone to heart attacks than younger folks...





> if you have nothing of substantive value to add, fuck off back to your pseudo-erudite reviews of fucking shopping mall pizza joints you pretentious fuckwad


...I understand your fear of suffering, death, and...um...accuracy, but there's no need to bring pizza into it...

----------


## Stumpy

> Well, I am 58, so not particularly in "old age".  Even surviving the immediate heart attack I had a 1 in 5 chance of dying within 12 months.  So, for me, personally, those numbers are quite important.  I would like to see my youngest graduate college before popping off this mortal coil.


I get that but numbers are numbers. . People try and live their lives to those numbers and what people forget is those are an average over a huge distribution of variables.  So sure looking at them is Ok. Chasing them is another.  

Btw, sorry to hear about the heart attack.  One thing about having children young, they grow up when you are in your prime so no worries about legging it out to see them graduate before you check out.

----------


## nidhogg

> ...you generalized to include the whole population......


That's what generalization is you muppet.  

Now do be a good boy and fuck off eh?

----------


## Neverna

I had porridge for breakfast with a handful of nuts so I'm good for another six months.

----------


## Dillinger

> I had porridge for breakfast with a handful of nuts


You are as young as who you feel

----------


## Norton

> You are as young as who you feel





> with a handful of nuts


So I've heard.

----------


## tomcat

> People try and live their lives to those numbers and what people forget is those are an average over a huge distribution of variables


...indeed, poor Niddy seems to have forgotten...

----------


## Mandaloopy

Bad cholesterol was raised after living in Myanmar and I was starting to get a gut! Got that down to ever so slightly raised and nearly got the  beer gut gone here in Mongolia.

----------


## tomcat

> Got that down to ever so slightly raised


...is Viagra available in UB?...

----------


## Mandaloopy

^ You can buy benzos and roids over the counter, so I'm guessing yes

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I Had my cholesterol  checked last week in thailand
I was shocked at the results, I have being a Vegetarian for almost a year, and I thought it would had made a significant difference. I even stopped taking my statins two months ago.I have also stopped taking my BP medication and my blood pressure has being consistently good. so i thought it would had also improved my Cholesterol.
No red meat, chicken or pork, and no dairy products. I eat fish , mostly Salmon.
I was so shocked I took the test four days later at a different lab
First Lab 
Cholesterol  204
HDL              39
LDL             131

Second Lab 
Cholesterol   209
HDL               42
LDL              118

How can there be such a difference in the LDL with in four days? are these walkin labs in Thailand accurate?

Just returned to the US and I will have my Cardiologist review the results and possibly having the test redone.

----------


## mudcat

COMPONENT
YOUR VALUE
STANDARD RANGE

Cholesterol
187 mg/dL
<=239 mg/dL

Triglyceride
136 mg/dL
<=499 mg/dL

HDL
44 mg/dL
>=40 mg/dL

Low density lipoprotein calculated
116 mg/dL
<=159 mg/dL


These values are with 40mg of Lovastatin.  My question at seventy is when do I stop the statin and start smoking again.  Having lost both of my parents with no notice (pneumonia and a heart attack) and having been responsible for my aunt as she slipped farther and farther into Alzeheimers I know which way I would prefer to go but my worry is between my wife's Buddhism and being worth much more alive than dead (Social Security and a local agency pension, both inflation adjusted) I fear a long decline in an air conditioned room in the Isan.

----------


## tomcat

> I fear a long decline in an air conditioned room in the Isan.


...add internet and you've described a number of posters here...

----------


## happynz

^ *nervous laughter* 55 I think...

----------


## Stumpy

> I fear a long decline in an air conditioned room in the Isan


That's the crux of it, No? I know so many that are friggen pissed off on their diet and med program they are not really enjoying life but when they visit their doc for a check up, they says God job!! the results look good.  What are they chasing? If its long life what good is it if the quality is terrible and the person is miserable.

I will die when I die, Until then I am living it exactly how I want. All in moderation of course, except for Tequila....  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

My philosophy:



Never had a bad cholesterol reading meself - genetics play a role.  Family history and all that... :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> ...indeed, poor Niddy seems to have forgotten...


You really have got no clue have you?  Across the population, people start to have heart attacks a decade or more on average than they start to see the onset of Alzheimer's.  

Sheesh, its not that difficult a concept, even a conceited twerp like you should by now have started to see some light.

----------


## tomcat

> You really have got no clue have you?





> even a conceited twerp like you should by now have started to see some light.


...calm down Nid love: think of your youngest's graduation ceremony...

----------


## Switch

> ...you generalized to include the whole population...your data is limited to the ages of Alzheimer patients only...as for heart attack victims: you generalized once again to the whole population...not, as your data suggests, the mere likelihood that older folks are more prone to heart attacks than younger folks...
> 
> 
> ...I understand your fear of suffering, death, and...um...accuracy, but there's no need to bring pizza into it...


Flippant and dismissive as usual. This is why you are so annoying.

----------


## Switch

> ...calm down Nid love: think of your youngest's graduation ceremony...


Flippant and dismissive as usual. Annoying.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Well, I am 58, so not particularly in "old age".  Even surviving the immediate heart attack I had a 1 in 5 chance of dying within 12 months.  So, for me, personally, those numbers are quite important.  I would like to see my youngest graduate college before popping off this mortal coil.


Sorry to hear that, about the heart attack, good to hear you're on the mend now though.

Something like that understandably puts things into perspective I suppose. 

Has inspired me also. I think I'll put aside my previous annoyance with the medical personnel and get myself scheduled for another check up. I will slap the fucker if he mentions my diet again though! 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tomcat

> Flippant and dismissive as usual


...*cough*...I'm not the one who brought up pizza...

----------


## raycarey

> ..*cough*...I'm not the one who brought up pizza


it wasn't pizza per se...it was "_your pseudo-erudite reviews of fucking shopping mall pizza joints"

*cough*_

----------


## Mandaloopy

Is there actually any truth in the link between stress levels and cholesterol? I'm not even brave enough to see if there is a link between air pollution and cholesterol! Apparently high AQI can also lead to liver damage over the years. Lovely for us all in more polluted climes!

----------


## Neverna

> Is there actually any truth in the link between stress levels and cholesterol?


Apparently so.


"There is compelling evidence that your level of stress can cause an increase in bad cholesterol indirectly."

https://www.healthline.com/health/hi...gh-cholesterol

----------


## Mandaloopy

In that case, mine should lower in 2 months when the holidays start.

----------


## tomcat

> it wasn't pizza per se


...yuh think?... :rofl:

----------


## nidhogg

> ...yuh think?...


Tomcat, do us all a favour and drop out of this thread please.

We all know you are a petulant bitch, no need to prove it further.

----------


## Latindancer

^ The forum curmudgeon projects his negativity onto another.....

----------


## tomcat

> The forum curmudgeon projects his negativity onto another


...patience is the best antidote for drama queenery. 
As it happens, I have my cholesterol checked as part of my annual physical: 147. HDL a bit low and LDL a bit high...been that way for years; more than one doctor has suggested genes at work...

----------


## Latindancer

> ...patience is the best antidote for drama queenery.


Indeed....Nidhogg appears to be not far off having a heart attack, despite only being in his 50s. Most likely as a result of eating meat and what I would call crap food all his life, and thinking he was eating reasonably well. With a bit of patience, I will have no problem outlasting him.  :bananaman: 





> more than one doctor has suggested genes at work...


I have the genes for longevity, as my paternal grandfather carked it at 95, and his paternal grandfather made 100.

Nidhodd has the genes for heart problems and curmudgeonliness. QED.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Indeed....Nidhogg appears to be not far off having a heart attack, despite only being in his 50s. Most likely as a result of eating meat and what I would call crap food all his life, and thinking he was eating reasonably well. With a bit of patience, I will have no problem outlasting him.


He has had a heart attack so that post is just utterly cnutish.

Also even if you do live to 100 it'll likely be alone and miserable because you're an extraordinarily petty and spiteful little man. So there's that.

 :Dunno:

----------


## Latindancer

:smiley laughing: ...that's rich, coming from Ant, the forum cvnt.

And petty ? Your _TEN YEAR_ ongoing argument with Smeg on this forum, together with your hypervigilance in regard to any personal slight shows you to be utterly petty.

Not to mention a wanker.  ::chitown:: 


Piss off back to your Datsun, wanker.

----------


## AntRobertson

> And petty ?


Yes, extraordinarily so. A petty, spiteful, and vindictive little man.

Piss off back to your lonely little life, pollidge chucker.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Latindancer

That reply took you a full five minutes, oh hypervigilant one. 


Nidhogg dishes out the crap, he gets it back. As you do also, dimwit.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That reply took you a full five minutes, oh hypervigilant one.


Yeah nah but it just didn't though. Probably 30 sec or so tops. Are you a slow typist?

Oh wait no I get it you're monitoring my posts and timing my responses from yours. Not hypervigilant at all.

 :Dunno: 




> Nidhogg dishes out the crap, he gets it back. As you do also, dimwit.


Cool story pollidge chucker.

Now it's time for your regularly scheduled tantrum and cries about going back to faux-'Ignore!'.

 ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

> Nidhogg dishes out the crap, he gets it back. As you do also, dimwit.


Nid has posted of his near fatal heart attack, recovery, and major diet and health changes since the event. Was a very good thread, and well followed. Sorry you never saw it and simply posted an attack.  Par for the course.  Oatmeal? :Smile:

----------


## Switch

Ironic the the bitch and the fishwife are doing all the bitching. lol

----------


## Cujo

> I have the genes for longevity, as my paternal grandfather carked it at 95, and his paternal grandfather made 100.


Did they eat meat?

----------


## Latindancer

They certainly weren't as pear-shaped as you showed you are, in your "flowerpot-for-a-head" photo about 5 years ago.  :smiley laughing: 

 How's the weight around your midriff now, Mr Pear ? Omentum fat is a serious warning signal that a heart attack is on the way.

----------


## Switch

> They certainly weren't as pear-shaped as you showed you are, in your "flowerpot-for-a-head" photo about 5 years ago. 
> 
>  How's the weight around your midriff now, Mr Pear ? Omentum fat is a serious warning signal that a heart attack is on the way.


You’ll give yourself a choronary worrying about others, dispensing unqualified and inaccurate advice and ignoring your ignore list.
Mop yer brow and get some lovely Aussie stake down your scrawny neck.  :rofl:

----------


## Latindancer

> get some lovely Aussie stake down your scrawny neck.



Stake ? Really ? 

If you are referring to my being vegetarian, possibly you mean steak ? 

But then, you seldom read, do you ? And when you do, you don't pay attention to trivial details like spelling, do you ? 

You utter plank.

Good frigging grief, I knew the difference in that spelling by grade 4.

----------


## Cujo

> They certainly weren't as pear-shaped as you showed you are, in your "flowerpot-for-a-head" photo about 5 years ago. 
> 
>  How's the weight around your midriff now, Mr Pear ? Omentum fat is a serious warning signal that a heart attack is on the way.


You didn't answer the question so I'll answer it for you.
Yes they did. And they still lived to a ripe old age.

----------


## Cujo

> They certainly weren't as pear-shaped as you showed you are, in your "flowerpot-for-a-head" photo about 5 years ago. 
> 
>  How's the weight around your midriff now, Mr Pear ? Omentum fat is a serious warning signal that a heart attack is on the way.




You tell me smartarse

----------


## AntRobertson

Nowt wrong with vegetarianism nor much great about it either, but vegetarians with their false sense of moral superiority like the pollidge-chucker are deficient in grace (and probably iron and protein also  :Very Happy: )

So come on Latinprancer, Cujo has stumped-up, where's your pic?

----------


## Cujo

> So come on Latinprancer, Cujo has stumped-up, where's your pic?


Come on pollidge, man up, let's have a look at you.

----------


## Stumpy

> Come on pollidge, man up, let's have a look at you.


Interesting mountain biking attire, especially the shoes.

----------


## Stumpy

I have known about half a dozen vegetarians...They have all been really really weird neurotic guys. Skin color look sick, almost a death gray and PITFA to go anywhere with. Need special foods and then they drop tons of vitamins to compensate. FFS just eat some Meat, its good for you. We are carnivores not berry eating animals. Nothing better then a big fat ass Strip Beef steak, about 1.5" thick fresh off the grill, medium rare. Loads of iron, vitamin D.

----------


## Cujo

> Interesting mountain biking attire, especially the shoes.


That's my pottering around the neighborhood bike.
This is the serious one.

----------


## Stumpy

> That's my pottering around the neighborhood bike.
> This is the serious one.


Nice Cycle, I am a big mountain bike rider. Sadly now working again in BKK for awhile, It is sitting. Miss my 15 to 20Km rides every morning.

You wear the same attire .....    :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> and PITFA to go anywhere with


...seconded...had to drop lunch get-togethers with a vegetarian friend as his drama when ordering grew old quickly...

----------


## Norton

Here ya go enjoy. It's a start  :Smile: 

https://www.treehugger.com/green-foo...-good-you.html

----------


## Cujo

> Nice Cycle, I am a big mountain bike rider. Sadly now working again in BKK for awhile, It is sitting. Miss my 15 to 20Km rides every morning.
> 
> You wear the same attire .....


I dress quite differently for my daily 35 to 60 k rides. ( Or 8 to 10 k runs, depending on the weather).

----------


## Cujo

Anyway pollidge man, you started it, let's have a look at you.

----------


## Cujo

> Here ya go enjoy. It's a start 
> 
> https://www.treehugger.com/green-foo...-good-you.html


'White' potatoes.  :rofl: 
A lot of those food websites are so full of crap it's embarrassing.
It's like they are written by high school students as projects.

----------


## Neverna

> Anyway pollidge man, you started it, let's have a look at you.


LD doesn't have anyone to take a photo for him. He's single. And he can't afford a camera becuse he's saving up to pay a 320 dollar (AUD) speeding fine.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Sadly now working again in BKK for awhile,


The retired life not working out JP?  :Smile: 

On topic:  Just finished a rather nice bowl of Laat Naat (Kway teeow)
Stuff is rather fattening but good!

----------


## Stumpy

> The retired life not working out JP?


Actually retirement is OUTSTANDING.  However a fat paying job working for a US company is something I can enjoy as well. Lots of Perks but the best part is, I can walk any time.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> had to drop lunch get-togethers with a vegetarian friend as his drama when ordering grew old quickly...


I stopped talking to all of them. Way to high maintenance and even more of a bother was them constantly badgering waitresses about their special needs.

----------


## AntRobertson

> constantly badgering waitresses about their special needs.


Pet peeve of mine that. 

Beyond 'I'll have side choice X or Y or Z please' and 'I'll have that well-done or medium rare or rare' shut the fock up.

----------


## Stumpy

> Pet peeve of mine that. 
> 
> Beyond 'I'll have side choice X or Y or Z please' and 'I'll have that well-done or medium rare or rare' shut the fock up.


I get that people like their meal a certain way.  But Vegetarians have to kick out all that other BS, like is the sauce made with cow milk, does the sauce have any meat by products, can I get a side of this and a side of that.  Then comes the vegetable stuff...its embarrassing so I said when you can order like a damn human being and not some picky bitch we can meet up again.  Until then find a vegetarian support group and all you anemic sickly twats can compare notes.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I get that people like their meal a certain way.  But Vegetarians have to kick out all that other BS, like is the sauce made with cow milk, does the sauce have any meat by products, can I get a side of this and a side of that


Totally agree. I've got no qualms with vegetarianism especially if it's on health or ethical reasons but I'm not going to any vegetarian restaurants (at least not often) so if you're coming to eat with me fuck of with all that shite!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am a big beer drinker, my avatar is a corona beer
I have very few days in the past 30 years I did not have a beer.
I am 5ft 9 inch and my weight bounces  between 165lb and 175 lb, in another words I look healthy. yet all the markers in the past 10 years indicate I am not.
BP was, borderline high.  Cholesterol 205, HDL  low. LDL high.  Was on statins, was on BP med
I dont want to be on meds for the rest of my life, so I started researching the subject and trying different nutrition methods.  And went off of all my meds. 
From my research I learned that it  is not the LDL in itself that is bad but the composition of the LDL
LDL Alpha (good) and LDL beta (not good) , I will not get in the complicated particulars, Google it.
But there is a marker that indicates higher Alpha LDL than Beta LDL, 
Triglycerides ! My triglycerides are high
So I have High Cholesterol, My HDL is low, my LDL is high and my Triglycerides are high!
All these after almost a year of being almost a Vegetarian. No meat, no chicken, no pork, no dairy ! But eat fish (salmon, tilapia)
My BP has gotten better (need to check my uric acid) but I was shocked at my cholesterol results.
So I eat good, I exercise, I am thin,no soft drinks only water, and dont smoke,  
WTF !!!
My thai wife eats chicken feet, and fat  and liver on a stick all day and her BP and Cholesterol is perfect. (she don't drink)
So far my research so far has brought me to the conclusion that is my Beer drinking. combined with genetics that is my problem 
I learned that one  can of beer has the same effects as  one can of  Coke,  and i drink at least three cans of beer a day. And here i thought i was doing well with my diet and was preaching  to others.
 So as of three days ago, I had my last beer.
I am not proposing  any greater truth, I simply dont know, and is trying to get a handle on this thing, but so far it seems to be my alcohol consumption that is killing me which is ironic (if it is true) because alcohol  is what keeps me alive.
If you have time, watch the following Vid from the University of California  on sugar and let me know what you think, cause  it is a learning process for me also and by no means do I have a handle on this thing  yet,

----------


## Neverna

^ Beer raises triglyceride levels. This is because beer contains carbohydrates and alcohol, two substances that raise triglycerides quickly. And people who are more sensitive to the effects of beer can experience even higher levels of triglycerides. Since triglycerides are part of the total cholesterol count, this means that if your triglycerides increase, your total cholesterol increases as well.

https://www.healthline.com/health/hi...lant-compounds


How does alcohol raise your cholesterol?

When you drink alcohol, it’s broken down and rebuilt into triglycerides and cholesterol in the liver. So, drinking alcohol raises the triglycerides and cholesterol in your blood. If your triglyceride levels become too high, they can build up in the liver, causing fatty liver disease. The liver can’t work as well as it should and can’t remove cholesterol from your blood, so your cholesterol levels rise.
Alcohol can lead to the combination of a high triglyceride level along with low HDL cholesterol. This can lead to heart disease.

https://www.heartuk.org.uk/low-chole...-foods/alcohol

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ Beer raises triglyceride levels. This is because beer contains carbohydrates and alcohol, two substances that raise triglycerides quickly. And people who are more sensitive to the effects of beer can experience even higher levels of triglycerides. Since triglycerides are part of the total cholesterol count, this means that if your triglycerides increase, your total cholesterol increases as well.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/hi...lant-compounds
> 
> 
> How does alcohol raise your cholesterol?
> 
> When you drink alcohol, it’s broken down and rebuilt into triglycerides and cholesterol in the liver. So, drinking alcohol raises the triglycerides and cholesterol in your blood. If your triglyceride levels become too high, they can build up in the liver, causing fatty liver disease. The liver can’t work as well as it should and can’t remove cholesterol from your blood, so your cholesterol levels rise.
> Alcohol can lead to the combination of a high triglyceride level along with low HDL cholesterol. This can lead to heart disease.
> ...


That's also what I have lately learned. I will give laying off beer for a a few months, and be retested. But I will not like it LOL.
Just came back to NY  yesterday to participate in a large construction project, all my buddies that I have being working with for years are involved. It will not me essay.
  To those who struggle with the cholesterol issue and don't want to be on statins, (as this thread indicates)  I suggest they look into the alcohol issue and see if it would be of benefit to them., 
I will update after a couple pf months and see what affect my alcohol abstinence had.
Assuming I am disciplined enough to stick with it.
I think I am, wish me luck!

----------


## Neverna

^ Good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

^^ Ditto.  Keep us updated.

----------


## Latindancer

The World Health Organisation has announced a statement stating "A well  planned 100% plant based diet is healthy. This is confirmed by a solid  body of peer-reviewed scientific evidence. A vegan diet can be  beneficial to human health, helping people live a longer, healthier  life, and significantly reducing the risk of falling victim to many  serious health threats such as heart disease, type 2 diabetes, obesity  and some types of cancer."

----------


## Stumpy

> The World Health Organisation has announced a statement stating "A well  planned 100% plant based diet is healthy. This is confirmed by a solid  body of peer-reviewed scientific evidence. A vegan diet can be  beneficial to human health, helping people live a longer, healthier  life, and significantly reducing the risk of falling victim to many  serious health threats such as heart disease, type 2 diabetes, obesity  and some types of cancer."


How long do you really want to Live LD?

----------


## Stumpy

> I will update after a couple pf months and see what affect my alcohol abstinence had


So I stopped Drinking any alcohol for 3 to 4 months a few years ago. My BP went down, Did not check cholesterol. But my BP wasn't really out of line and and at my last physical was virtually middle of the spectrum, based on my weight age etc.  The biggest variable one has to keep in mind is that we are very very different and there are so many things that affect the numbers. So what works for one, will not work for another. This is why I chuckle a bit when some new diet BS comes out and people jump on the bandwagon when in the end, very few meet the claimed numbers.  Same goes for Vegen's. Not everyone benefits from becoming a Vegen.  

I am right around 5'8 (shrinking every year as I am fighting gravity) and weigh 160 to 165 consistently. Don't smoke, never have, Drink cocktails every 2 or 3 days, exercise modestly( walking, riding Mtn Bike, work around the house) and eat a reasonably well balanced diet for the most part and take no meds. Last physical was OK.

----------


## AntRobertson

> How long do you really want to Live alone, miserable, bitter and resentful, and without bacon, LD?


FTFY.

----------


## Stumpy

^  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Texpat

> Same goes for Vegen's.




Any executive would know this.

----------


## Latindancer



----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Any executive would know this.


Wow,'s a's puppy's dies's.... no shit's?....

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Please take a minute to read the below. it could change your life. I will try to keep it brief.  We need to get proactive about our health!!!!
I am about to fire the cardiologist who has being managing my condition for about seven years. I am now interviewing others to find someone who can assist me in reversing my condition.
When I started with my doctor , he used to have his own practice, he now works for a large corporate healthcare management corp. (Crystal Run) who IMO is more interested in managing my condition and milking my health insurance, that curing me. 
I go to my Dr appointment,they take me to a small room, nurse  comes in, takes my BP and weight. I wait some more, Dr comes in, asks me how I am doing, checks nurses results, and any blood test results, adjust  or prescribes more medications. or suggests other medical interventions and/or other specialty doctors with in their system, and after 10-15 min walks out to do the same with another, and another and another  patient. .......  
 Sounds familiar??
I am not the brightest light bulb on the christmas tree  . but I am a take charge type of person , and very disciplined,  when I know what to do, I do it!! ther rub is knowing what to do, and the doctors are not helping, their business model, is managing, not curing.
I am not going to tell you what to do , for the solution to be effective for you, you need to find out for yourself. if I told you, you might think it is another crackpot idea, amd you might be right.   I am not entirely sure I am on the correct path yet, but I am working on it.
Research. Metabolic Syndrome, insulation resistance, Carbohydrates. Go to Youtube and watch cardiologist's seminars on "reversing heart disease" and "Nutrition" follow the threads and see where they lead you. 

Good luck

PS: initially the information you get will be confusing and contradictory. Eggs, are good, eggs are bad, fat is good , fat is bad.
watch all of them and take them with a grain of salt, eventually a pattern will emerge that will make things clear.

----------


## tomcat

> it could change your life.


...no change noted...





> I am not going to tell you what to do





> Go to Youtube


...*cough*...






> watch cardiologist's seminars on "reversing heart disease" and "Nutrition" follow the threads and see where they lead you.


...nah...



> watch all of them and take them with a grain of salt


... :rofl: ...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ...no change noted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...*cough*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...nah...
> ......


 You can take a horse to water, you can not make it drink

----------


## tomcat

...some horses resist being led around by the nose...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Any executive would know this.


Not to mention the difference between 'to' & 'too'

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ...some horses resist being led around by the nose...


 indeed they do

----------


## nidhogg

> Nidhogg dishes out the crap, he gets it back.


You?  dish out crap?  You could not dish out crap if someone gave you a shovel.  Mind you, probably a bit too much like work if someone did give you a shovel eh? Quick case of the "SADs" no doubt.

You are the board equivalent of one of those hamsters in a little plastic ball - running around the place bumping into peoples ankles.  Amusing at first, but rapidly becoming tedious.

----------


## nidhogg

> So, my recent cholesterol check gave the following:
> Cholesterol 121 mg.dl
> Triglyceride 149 mg/dl
> HDL-CHOL 44mg/dl
> LDL-calculated 47.2 mg/dl


So, yesterdays evaluation was :

Cholesterol 129 mg.dl
Triglyceride 134 mg/dl
 HDL-CHOL 46mg/dl
 LDL-calculated 56.2 mg/dl

Which is fairly decent.  Kicker was doc also ordered a glucose test and that was 111 mg/dl (fasting) which gets me in the pre-diabetes group.  Sigh.  Too many carbs it seems (as I don't do sugar, cakes etc).

----------


## Latindancer

Hi fasting glucose has been shown to have a link to being a nasty curmudgeon. Try being less of an online arsehole and it may well drop.


 :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Hi fasting glucose has been shown to have a link to being a nasty curmudgeon. Try being less of an online arsehole and it may well drop.


Bet you have low glucose eh, latinprancer.  Did not stop your wife walking away though did it?

----------


## tomcat

> 111 mg/dl (fasting) which gets me in the pre-diabetes group


...I've been that way for decades: more than one medical professional has suggested that genes may be involved if no change is noted after dietary restrictions...

----------


## nidhogg

> ...I've been that way for decades: more than one medical professional has suggested that genes may be involved if no change is noted after dietary restrictions...


Dunno why my doc added that to the panel of checks, but will follow up on it.  Probably simply too much carbs in the diet.  Diet for a heart attack patient and diet for high blood glucose seem to be diametrically opposed.  Going to be fun trying to walk the middle line.  As you have noted before my diet is already pretty spartan.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Hi fasting glucose has been shown to have a link to being a nasty curmudgeon. Try being less of an online arsehole and it may well drop.


Holy fuck I've just overdosed on irony!

Thanks, you nasty curmudgeon arsehole.

 :Sad:

----------


## tomcat

> Holy fuck I've just overdosed on irony!


...TD professionals are standing by to help...

----------


## AntRobertson

That's not comforting in the slightest.  :Very Happy: 

Seriously though, only the Fishwife could (or would) come onto a health thread, make a comment like that, and then accuse someone else of being an online asshole. That takes a very special type of churlish pettiness.

----------


## Troy

> Wow,'s a's puppy's dies's.... no shit's?....


Four of my dog's litter were still born this morning. I blame you for this you puppy murderer!

----------


## Hugh Cow

I have a cholesterol test religiously every 5 years. I put my low cholesterol down to plenty of full cream milk, butter and eggs. Oh.... and ignoring all those scientists that reverse their decision every few years.

----------

